# average snow fall in New Hampshire?



## mr hydroseed (Sep 17, 2005)

I tried going to that website that everyone keeps suggesting but i can't find snowfall averages for past years. Can anyone tell me what the averages are in Southern NH or Northern MA? Total inches? Number of 2" triggers?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/state.php3?c=US&s=&refer=


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

here is what i have from last year in rochester nh
2005 11 plowable events
2004 6 plowable events
2003 12 plowable events

Those are from my records the last couple years. hope that helps you out
Evan


----------



## Hmebuildr (Jan 16, 2002)

You need to look more at the area you plan on plowing to find averages for there. Getting a average for the state is not going to help you so much if most of the snow is north or west of you.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Lots of difference in snowfall amounts in New Hampshire. Your on coast which gets *far less* snow than i get here, or the whites get. So really hard to give you averages. Especially considering that if i drive just a few miles any direction they don't get the same amount as my area.


----------

